
Oxford adds awesomesauce, butt dial, manspreading, and more to online dictionary - pge
http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-SEB-90669
======
arama471
Some of these new words seem to have bias associated with their definition.
For example social justice warrior is a derogatory term (that part they got
correct) that describes not those who hold socially progressive views, but
those who are aggressive in promoting said views, which is why the they use
the word warrior, because it denotes their fighting for their cause.

~~~
cafard
And you picked that instead of "manspreading" because?

------
dbpokorny

        Redditor, n.: a registered user of the website Reddit
    

ಠ_ಠ

------
DougN7
I'm losing all respect for the Oxford dictionary, especially after 'literally'
was redefined as 'figuratively'

~~~
DanBC
Literally has had that use since the early 20th century. Of course a
descriptivist dictionary is going to describe that use.

------
tzakrajs
APRIL FOOLS!

------
pilatesfordogs
Awesomesauce... Really?

